# Music in spanish?



## srsh

Hi everybody!

I´ve been asking myself...

For all of us who have spanish as our native language, very often when somebody asks us about our favorite music, our answer includes bands/artists whose music is in english.

Does the same happen to english native people? If so, could you tell me artists/bands whose music is in spanish that you really really like?

Thanks!


----------



## BasedowLives

music in spanish i like:

 daddy yankee, shakira, juanes.  and when i was in spain i couldn't get this song out of my head because it was ALWAYS on the radio so consecuently i like it:  Malu - Diles.


----------



## GenJen54

I listen to quite a bit of music in Spanish, although not all of it new.

I really like Shakira's current music (which is crossover Sp-En)

I also like the Gipsy Kings, Buena Vista Social Club with Armara Portuondo(Cubano) and the two Luis Miguel "Romances" CDs. 

At one point, I also listened to Ricky Martin and Marc Anthony, but have rather outgrown their music.

I also listen to Latin (Brazilian, Cubano) jazz a lot, such as Tito Puente.  However, these are mostly instrumentals.


----------



## kiro

The same thing also happens to me, but my problem is that even if I am chatting on the Internet with someone from Spain, they also don't have a clue about the Spanish groups I am talking about.  
I wonder if anyone has heard of any of these bands: Maga, Los Planetas, La Habitación Roja, Doctor Deseo, Entre Rios?...
They are all from Spain apart from the last one who are Argentinian.
Most of the English-speaking people I've come into contact with online who listen to music in Spanish usually just like Latin commercial artists: Shakira, Ricky Martin, etc, etc (but to be honest, without wanting to offend anyone, I really can't stand that kind of music).
So, if there are is anyone reading this who is more into guitar/alternative type stuff, try to check out those bands I mentioned above.


----------



## imetmadonna

My native language is English, with my 2nd being Spanish, and my 3rd (although not yet fluent) is Japanese.  My favorite artists in Spanish (whom I LOVE and have seen in concert) are Shakira, Gloria Estefan (met her a few times, and she is SOOOO nice!), Ricky Martin, Juanes, and Marc Anthony.  I LOVE Spanish music, and I even have a favorite Japanese artist (Hamasaki Ayumi).  I think you can learn so much about a language through music, and I always encourage my students (I teach Spanish) to listen to artists in the target language.


----------



## srsh

kiro said:
			
		

> So, if there are is anyone reading this who is more into guitar/alternative type stuff, try to check out those bands I mentioned above.


 
Is it like Radiohead´s guitar/alternative type?


----------



## kiro

Hi srsh.. yes, something along those lines..ish. If you like Radiohead then I think you may like at least one or two of those bands I mentioned.


----------



## srsh

kiro said:
			
		

> Hi srsh.. yes, something along those lines..ish. If you like Radiohead then I think you may like at least one or two of those bands I mentioned.


 
I LOVE radiohead!! hehe, big fan...

thanks for the tip, I´ll give those bands a chance...


----------



## Alundra

A mi siempre me gustó MECANO... y también me gusta mucho AMARAL...  

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Amaral; El Canto del Loco; Seguridad Social; La Oreja de Van Gogh; MClan


----------



## Alundra

Celtas Cortos... jeejeeje...  y la Oreja de VG...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

La pregunta era para hispanos ?
Bueno, no importa... a mi me gusta... Amaral, y María Bestar (que quien sabe que ha pasado con ella teniendo la voz que tiene) y tambien (nadie ria eh) Monica Naranjo


----------



## Maria Juanita

kiro said:
			
		

> .
> Most of the English-speaking people I've come into contact with online who listen to music in Spanish usually just like Latin commercial artists: Shakira, Ricky Martin, etc, etc (but to be honest, without wanting to offend anyone, I really can't stand that kind of music).



You don't offend anyone; In fact I agree with you and I'm a big RH fan too...

Voy a aprovechar que los latinos empezamos a meter la cuchara en esta thread para hablar de las bandas que me gustan: 1280 almas, Odio a Botero, Todos tus muertos, Los Toreros Muertos, Aterciopelados y Soda Stereo...algunas un poco comerciales, pero buenísimas...

saludillos


----------



## kiro

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> You don't offend anyone; In fact I agree with you and I'm a big RH fan too...
> 
> Voy a aprovechar que los latinos empezamos a meter la cuchara en esta thread para hablar de las bandas que me gustan: 1280 almas, Odio a Botero, Todos tus muertos, Los Toreros Muertos, Aterciopelados y Soda Stereo...algunas un poco comerciales, pero buenísimas...
> 
> saludillos


Hola María, he investigado un poco sobre los grupos que has mencionado arriba (siempre me encanta descubrir nueva música que escuchar ) y de las cosas que he conseguido descargarme hasta ahora, me han gustado mucho un par de canciones de Aterciopelados... voy a intentar encontrar más temas de ese grupo y también de los otros que has mencionado en tu mensaje.
Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones.


----------



## srsh

kiro said:
			
		

> Hola María, he investigado un poco sobre los grupos que has mencionado arriba (siempre me encanta descubrir nueva música que escuchar ) y de las cosas que he conseguido descargarme hasta ahora, me han gustado mucho un par de canciones de Aterciopelados... voy a intentar encontrar más temas de ese grupo y también de los otros que has mencionado en tu mensaje.
> Muchas gracias por las recomendaciones.


 
Kiro, de Soda Stereo te recomiendo "La ciudad de la furia" versión unplugged, excelente canción.


----------



## Maria Juanita

Gracias por tomar en cuenta mis recomendaciones, Kiro. Yo también tendré en cuenta las tuyas. Es más, si se me ocurren otros nombres, los posteo. De aterciopelados te recomiendo "Con el corazón en la mano" y el LP donde sale el single "Maligno", (ahorita no me acuerdo el nombre)

Saludillos...


----------



## irisheyes0583

Well, I'm a native English speaker, but I absolutely adore music in Spanish. I would say about 75% of everything I listen to is in Spanish.  My favorites are Shakira, Juanes, Alejandro Sanz, Alejandro Fernandez, Ricardo Arjona, Revolver, Pablo Milanes, Mecano, and Mijares.


----------



## Lluna1977

I wonder if anyone has heard of any of these bands: Maga, Los Planetas, La Habitación Roja, Doctor Deseo, Entre Rios?...


Kiro, you really surprised me here.
Like you said most part of foreigners don't know these bands, and I think it's normal because they are not international, and there's even a lot of people in Spain who has never heard of them, or listened to them. 
Well, I just wanted to tell you that I think that Los Planetas is one of the best bands in Spain.....  I've seen them in concert like 15 times..... oh, and by the way, La Habitación Roja is playing this saturday in Barcelona... I'll be there for sure.
So, I'll listen to Doctor Deseo and check if they're as good as it seems.

Thanks


----------



## Maria Juanita

srsh said:
			
		

> Kiro, de Soda Stereo te recomiendo "La ciudad de la furia" versión unplugged, excelente canción.



Tienes razon, srsh. Y tiene un bonus: la participación de Andrea Echeverri, de Aterciopelados...

Quisiera también aprovechar para recomendar música en español de otro género que me gusta demasiado: la salsa. Pero la que a mí me gusta es la viejita, la de gente como Hector Lavoe, Ismael Rivera, Willie Colon, Ruben Blades, Henry Fiol, Celia Cruz, etc (Fania Old Stars, nuestro orgullo latino)

Aqui en mi tierra gozamos mucho con esa música y sus letras reflejan muchas de las situaciones que vivimos y nuestro sentir.

Saludillos...


----------



## fenixpollo

Yes, srsh. Most people I know whose native language is English and whose second language in Spanish listen to a lot of music in Spanish. Music is a great way to learn new words and idioms, and it connects you with the culture.

I like to listen to my favorite genres, no matter what language they're in. For example, I like ska, so I listen to ska bands in English and in Spanish... if I knew any good French ska bands, I'd listen to them, too.


----------



## Anna Più

What about Bebe? she is good! 
A+


----------



## KateNicole

I am from Wisconsin and I'm a huge fan of Spanish language music, and I especially like pop, pop-rock and bachata. I'm probably a bigger fan of Spanish language music than anything else, even though I'm American.  Before I moved to Mexico, I really hated música banda, and even that grew on me after a few months, and now I'm a huge fan of El Recodo and Cuisillos . . . go figure.

I really, really, reaaallllllllly love Julieta Venegas.  She's my favorite right now. I can't say enough good things about her music.  I love her sound and her lyrics.  I also like Sasha Sokol, Aleks Syntek (sp?), Sin Bandera, Intocable, Aventura (even though their lyrics are a little too risque for certain people) . . . 
I could go on and on but those are some of my faves


----------



## chintino

It's very interesting that you brought this up, because I am in the exact same situation as you! I am a Chinese born in the United States and speak fluent English, but my favorite music that I listen to all of the time is music in Spanish!

Some of the people I love the most:

Orishas (de cuba)
Aventura
Chojin (de espana)
Vico C (Puerti Rico, creo)
Tego Calderon (Puerto Rico o la republica, no se)
Immortal Technique (he sings in English but mixes in some spanish in his songs)

I thought it's interesting that we often like the music and culture that is most different from our own. For example, I tried learning Chinese and the culture and language simply don't interest me; however when it comes to Spanish, I am totally passionate about learning it in whatever way that I can.

Also, when it comes to music perhaps we like music in different languages because A) for those of us who don't listen to the lyrics, we can easily tune it out and enjoy the music and B) for those of us who want to learn the language, listening to the music is a very "active" thinking process that challenges us more.

Right now I'm listening to Vico C's "Desahogo". I love goin through these songs and just highlighting the lyric words that I don't know; then I go and learn them =).

- Chui


----------



## Mei

Anna Più said:
			
		

> What about Bebe? she is good!
> A+


 
Yes, I like her too, as well as Pastora, Amparanoia, Manu Chao, Sabina, Jarabe de Palo, Marlango, etc... Calamaro  ...

Salut jove!

Mei


----------



## Tristano

My favorites include the new artist David Rose and his AMAZING remake of Nek's "Laura no está" and a new dance version of "Vamos a Bailar"-- both are incredible and I listen to them over and over again!!! 

I also really love Shakira!!!

Tristano


----------



## cantante

Hello everybody,

I´ve only started to listen to Spanish music this summer. My first love was Marc Anthony, followed by Tonny Tun Tun, then came Juanes who is still a favourite of mine, a little bit of Shakira, Jaci Velazquez, but my all time favourite is definitely Juan Luis Guerra!

It´s incredible how helpful it is to listen to Spanish songs, I´ve learned so many words, and it´s much more fun this way.

Cantante


----------



## gabytamorenita

hola, a mi me gusta mucho enanitos verdes, fernando delgadillo, alejandro filio, el tri, soda estereo, cafe tacuba, caifanes (ahora se llaman jaguares, pero para mi gusto, sonaban mejor antes), natalia lafourcade, y muchos, muchos mas


----------



## Laia

Hay una canción de_ El sueño de morfeo_ que también recomiendo y que me gusta mucho: _Nunca volverá_. (Salvando mucho las distancias, me recuerda a _The Corrs_... ya sé que muchos no estaréis de acuerdo...)


----------



## DAH

jorge drexler
gustavo santaolla
gato barbieri
astor piazola

los lobos
ozomatli

cubanisimo and flamenco on bantga internet radio


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Well, I don´t have Spanish as  mother tongue, but I love music in Spanish. Some groups/artist I like: 

Los de Abajo 
Cafe Tacuba
Orishas
Fabulosos Cadilacs
Santa Sabina
Soda Stereo
Molotov
Ojos de Brujo
Lila Downs
Susana Vaca


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Oh, and Batanga is a great radio station. If I´m allowed to say that.. I recommend it to my Spanish students.


----------



## allero

Same for me, even though Spanish isn't my mother tongue, I love Spanish music so much, though I have to admit that this probably only started to become my obsession when I started studying Spanish 
My favourite Artists/Groups include:
El Canto del loco (my favourite group ever!)
Maná
Ratones Paranoicos
Duncan Dhu
Juanes
Alejandro Sanz
Cafe Tacuba
Melendi
Carlos Vives
as well as many others.


----------



## BasedowLives

i think i'll add another one.   I recently saw Amores Perros and there's this really good song on the soundtrack.

control machete - de perros amores


----------



## the rock

los grupos de musica que mas me gustan debido a que se mantienen en su genero y hacen musica de calidad ya sea en ingles o en español son:

rojo
marcos witt
michael w smith
funky town
danilo montero
edgar lira

entre otros todos estos grupos hacen parte de el genero gospel.
son de mucha calidad y de mensajes frescos y muy modernos.


----------



## Vaninamex

Hola Fenixpollo,
In this link, you can find a list of French ska bands:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ska
Hope you'll like some of them!
Merry Christmas


----------



## BasedowLives

Amanda Woodward is a french rock band that i like.  (if you like thursday you'll like them)


----------



## Maria Juanita

BasedowLives said:
			
		

> i think i'll add another one.   I recently saw Amores Perros and there's this really good song on the soundtrack.
> control machete - de perros amores



Yes, they're really good band. I think they're like a latino version of Cypress Hill.


----------



## fenixpollo

Vaninamex said:
			
		

> In this link, you can find a list of French ska bands:
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ska
> Hope you'll like some of them!


  Thanks, Vaninamex!


----------



## Vaninamex

And following with Spanish-singing bands, I listen to:

Café Tacuba
Gustavo Cerati !!!! (excellent!!)
Bebé
Ojos de Brujo
Susana Baca
Lila Downs
Austin TV (they don't sing but do good music!)
Ely Guerra
Belanova
Lhasa
Santa Sabina
Sergent Garcia (French band, but lots of Spanish songs)
Lucybell
Fobia
Julieta Venegas
Cecilia Toussaint
Kinky
Zoe

Enjoy those bands!!!


----------



## Gremli Skremli

Vaninamex, I'll think I'll download the bands you mention, seems like we like exactly the same kind of music. 
As for the Amores Perros soundtrack, it's really great. I like EVERYTHING on it.


----------



## srsh

Maria Juanita said:
			
		

> Yes, they're really good band. I think they're like a latino version of Cypress Hill.


 
Too bad they dont exist as a band anymore!!


----------



## zebedee

Let me remind you of the original question of this thread:



> For all of us who have spanish as our native language, very often when somebody asks us about our favorite music, our answer includes bands/artists whose music is in english.
> 
> Does the same happen to english native people? If so, could you tell me artists/bands whose music is in spanish that you really really like?



The thread has gone *very off-topic* from that original question - even talking about French ska bands! - so much so that it's now turned into a thread more suitable to a Music Lovers' Forum than a Language Forum, so it's now closed. 

If you'd like to speak with other music lovers about your favourite kinds of music, please feel free to find a Music Forum. I'm afraid WordReference cannot cater for that.

Thanks,
zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------

